# New Bedroom! need colour advice



## adom (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey, the room i have just moved into is roughly 13 x 13 feet with a bay window aswell! Anyway it was all dark orange colours all around but im in the middle of making it all white to start a fresh! I am thinking white and purple but just wondered what u wud suggest when starting from scratch?

The floor is quite a dark wood as well if that helps! I have put together a design on the computer to see how purple might look!

I have also included the orange original version of the room!

PS. ignore the blown out white colour near the top of the window, i messed up the lighting there 

Thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We have one room that is a purple color, a bit lighter then yours
The purple accent walls are nice
BUT - you might want to hold off on painting them white, then trying to cover with purple
Better to use a darker tinted primer (if needed) or go stright to the top coat on top of the orange
Once you paint it white it will be much harder to cover w/purple

What software program did you use?


----------



## adom (Aug 16, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> We have one room that is a purple color, a bit lighter then yours
> The purple accent walls are nice
> BUT - you might want to hold off on painting them white, then trying to cover with purple
> Better to use a darker tinted primer (if needed) or go stright to the top coat on top of the orange
> ...



Ah ha lol well im half way through putting crappy white paint on as a primer for better stuff .. I best hold off with putting more on the coloured walls, cheers for the advice!

The program I am using is 3D Studio Max I sitll need to set the lighting up a bit better but it shows some illumination at least! 

To be fair I need to make the floor darker as it doesnt reflect the real thing, I will post a revamped version later tonight after I have put another coat on.


----------



## adom (Aug 16, 2009)

Ive made a new version with darker flooring. It is a bit grainy but gives a better reflection on the real thing now. Do you think the dark floor and dark purple are a bit too much?


----------



## lilypotter (Jun 26, 2009)

No, Adom that perfect match. It looks awesome.


----------



## HelloMotto (Jun 24, 2009)

From what I see, there is lighter purple on the walls and darker over the bad area?
Purple is a color of royalty and my favorite. I think it looks great!
If you are doing white primer, this will pretty much give you an idea how the room would look white. But I rarely, almost never do walls completely white.


----------



## VickMachine (Aug 27, 2009)

I hate to add my two cents and get myself in trouble...  I liked the room better with the lighter floor?! 

O.K... This portion is only a Joke...:jester: 
If you add some yellow... It would be a Fantastic Minnesota Vikings room?!:thumbup:

Kidding aside... it looks good :notworthy:

Vicki


----------



## Rose Duffy (Jul 30, 2009)

What color is going on the bed? I think it would be a good idea to go with a light color to separate the dark purple from the dark floor. If you like the color green then a soft sage green would work. Or you can go with a mono-chromatic color scheme and keep the bedding white or ivory.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I liked the lighter color floor too


----------

